# A headlight question



## VRbaby...corrado (Dec 7, 2008)

I have a set of euro lights on my corrado. the car has seen some winters and plenty of highway driving. the glass lenses are pitted and hazed. is there any way of repairng the glass? I used a 3m kit on my plastic fogs that used sandpaper. could that work or would it damage the glass?
any thoughts they really look bad


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: A headlight question (VRbaby...corrado)*

Cerium Oxide, water and an tiny orbital buffer.
http://volvospeed.com/Mods/glass_polishing.html

You can get Cerium Oxide on-line, Ebay or local lapidary (jewelery making) stores.


----------



## VRbaby...corrado (Dec 7, 2008)

thanks for the info!!!
ordering a 4oz jar from ebay!
my headlights look far more pitted then the picture at the top of the link. there is so much that the headlight looks a lot like after it is sanded... hope it works!!!


----------

